# [GEN] Officer Credited With Saving Man From Dog Attack - INDYchannel.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.theindychannel.com/news/16171972/detail.html&cid=0&ei=okMgSO39DJWoygTKub2kCQ&usg=AFrqEzcFRWR31-PXEw7xvhevFVaGtnTAiQ">Officer Credited With Saving Man From <b>Dog Attack</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>INDYchannel.com, IN -</font> <nobr>10 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>KOKOMO, Ind. -- A man credited a quick-acting, straight-shooting police officer for saving his life during a pit bull attack over the weekend. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

120lb 'pitbull', huh?












Andy.


----------

